# Embroiderydesigns.com website



## bbartel (Mar 30, 2009)

Is there anyone else that uses the embroiderydesigns.com website? The website is completely down. I can't get a response via phone or e-mail from this company. I'm praying that they haven't gone out of business. If you use them, have you heard anything about them?


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you having a problem with a design you purchased there? What's going on? Maybe I can help. I embroider and create my own designs with pe design next software. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Domain Name: EMBROIDERYDESIGNS.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1944084_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy
Update Date: 2014-01-17 12:13:08
Creation Date: 1998-09-09 23:00:00
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2015-09-08 23:00:00
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.480-624-2505
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Brett Giza
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: 3400 Dundee Rd.
Registrant City: Northbrook
Registrant State/Province: Illinois
Registrant Postal Code: 60062
Registrant Country: United States
Registrant Phone: (847)291-1333
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Brett Giza
Admin Organization: 
Admin Street: 3400 Dundee Rd.
Admin City: Northbrook
Admin State/Province: Illinois
Admin Postal Code: 60062
Admin Country: United States
Admin Phone: (847)291-1333
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: 
Tech Organization: 
Tech Street: 
Tech City: 
Tech State/Province: 
Tech Postal Code: 
Tech Country: 
Tech Phone: 
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: DNS1.WWNETSOL.COM
Name Server: DNS2.WWNETSOL.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form | ICANN
Last update of WHOIS database: 2014-03-26T09:00:00Z


----------



## bbartel (Mar 30, 2009)

I've purchased numerous designs from this website. They told me I could download them at anytime. There are so many I've purchased that I haven't even downloaded yet. I'm concerned I've lost al my money and won't be able to download them or purchase more.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

did you contact brett??


----------



## bbartel (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not sure who Brett is. Is he with embroiderydesigns.com?


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

The domain is registered to him so he most likely should be the owner of the business:

Registrant Name: Brett Giza
Registrant Phone: (847)291-1333
Registrant Email: [email protected]


----------



## bbartel (Mar 30, 2009)

You are amazing! I don't have a clue how you found out that information. I did contact that number. They said the company is a sister company of theirs. The woman I talked to insisted they weren't going out of business, just that their internet has been down for a few days. They're hoping to get it up and running today. Thank you again!


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

Still down so far... 10:48 Central...3-26-14...


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

bbartel said:


> You are amazing! I don't have a clue how you found out that information. I did contact that number. They said the company is a sister company of theirs. The woman I talked to insisted they weren't going out of business, just that their internet has been down for a few days. They're hoping to get it up and running today. Thank you again!


You're welcome Brenda.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

bbartel said:


> I don't have a clue how you found out that information.


http://www.whois.com/whois/

Very common way to find out the owner of record for any domain.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I just tried the URL and the site is back up, it was down yesterday...


----------

